# Rainy Thursday at Memory Lane pics



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 23, 2021)

Few pics from today


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 23, 2021)

I may add more as they come in today , will post more tomorrow is the sunny weather


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Sep 23, 2021)

Is it ever _NOT_ raining there in the fall?


----------



## Mark Mattei (Sep 23, 2021)

Hi, in the last picture there is a British bike with an engine, it has a number plate on the front fender 0YV89, does anyone have the contact information or phone number for this seller? My number is 773-608-9004. Thanks, Mark.   Please ignore this request, have gotten the information I was seeking. Thanks.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 23, 2021)

Awesome pictures ! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## kreika (Sep 23, 2021)

Hope the weather improves for you guys!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Sep 23, 2021)

Wish I could of went to this one !!!🥴🥴


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 23, 2021)

The weather has been obviously bad, but lots of great parts and bikes are changing hands at great prices. Hoping for sun tomorrow to blow out all my girls Elgin parts! 😂


----------



## nick tures (Sep 23, 2021)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Few pics from today




does anyone know the people in the red ford van ?   or the guy with the schwinn midgets in first picture ?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 23, 2021)

I see at least 6 bikes I want...but my negative bike money account says no dice😭


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 23, 2021)

Pete told me last year that this gyro dinner takes two days to eat. I didn’t believe him until I was eating it for breakfast the next day.


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 23, 2021)

Today was windy, cold and very wet.  I actually saw ducks and geese trying to land in the large mud puddles in the lot.  However, i sold most of what i took and all i really wanted to part with.  I did manage to pick up several nice parts and a 37 Autocycle project to work on over the winter.  I also have in my stash most of the missing pieces..


----------

